# Solved: Internet Connection Keeps going limited connectivity then connected..(vista)



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello guys,

My internet connection keeps going limited then after a few seconds, connected..
it always happens like 10 mins, even right now..
any solutions?
this frustrates me when im streaming videos or playing online games.

tnx in advance..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could be a number of things, 
DNS issues
Router firmware upgrade 
secruity / interferance from other networks

can we have some more info

make model of kit
How is it all connected together
has it always been like this

then post that reply and carry out the following

can you do the following tests when its working and then repeat them all when disconnected

Post back the results of all the test - clearly labeled which is which - ie connected OK and disconnected

its important to do all the ping tests

1) Ping the default gateway 
2) ping google.com by the name 
3) ping google using IP address

all details below

ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Cj>ipconfig /all
> ...





> C:\Users\Cj>ping 210.4.114.1
> 
> Pinging 210.4.114.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...


there ya go..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks 
so repeat when disconnects

also make and model of all the kit and how you are connected 
ISP/cable or telephone / Modem/Router/PC


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

ok here it goes!

This is PC is connected directly through the internet...

PC--------Crossover Cable-------Router or Gateway------Cable-------ISP
I use crossover cable(ethernet card) on connecting the Router, i can also use a straight through cable with it. The Router Connected to the Internet is like a TV receptor.. RJ 59 i guess...

i call it Periodic Limited Connectivity.. lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we have some make and models
PC
Router

also post te details of ipconfig and the various pings when it disconnects

we need as much info as possible


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

----Limited connectivity ipconfig /all----

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Cj>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Personal-CJ
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : comclark.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-4D-01-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

PC model is HP Pavilion a6340d Home PC..
Router is Scientific Atlanta <--- our ISP just gave it to us..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like the router is resetting.

Have you tried a direct connection to the modem bypassing the router?


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

i don't use any modem...
it's directly connected to the router..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The make/model of the equipment would be a big help here...


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

make/model??
what do u mean?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Router is Scientific Atlanta <--- our ISP just gave it to us..


any model numbers on the router

Who is you ISP, you say they supplied the router - correct


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

here luckily i have the box of it...
Scientfic Atlanta - A Cisco Company
DPC2100R2
Cable Modem

S/N 215257681
MAC 001CEAB4C1A0

i can't see any detail other than this..

@etaf - yeah my ISP provide this to us..

It's an ISP here in the philippines..
called comclark..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks 
user manual here
http://www.scientificatlanta.com/products/consumers/userguidepdfs/webstar_userguides/4005527.pdf

page 7
show the lights on the front of the unit



> CABLE-Illuminates solid green when the cable modem is
> registered on the network and fully operational. This indicator
> blinks to indicate one of the following conditions:
> • The cable modem is booting up and not ready for data
> ...


Let us know what the light is doing when its disconnected



> PC-Illuminates solid green to indicate that an Ethernet/USB
> carrier is present and blinks to indicate that Ethernet/USB
> data is being transferred between the PC and the cable
> modem


And lets us know what this light is doing when disconnected


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

the cable blink in a second and just light steadily
the PC light stops and after a few second it blinks

sending and receiving light stopped blinking..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so the cable light is steady 
when the pc is connected to internet ok
and when it disconnects


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

the PC light stop blinking like the cable modem resets...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

but you say you had the same problem on the old set up and all that is common is the PC 

All new cables etc 

when the PC lights stops blinking - does it go out or sloid


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

light will all be out...
i tried to contact my ISP and they said they will check it tomorrow..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so when its connected you have
*connected*
Cable Light: is on solid 
PC: is on solid

*Disconnected*
Cable Light: is on solid 
PC: is OFF

This is when no traffic is between the PC and Internet - so nothing blinking

They


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

that is what i exactly saw whenever im being disconnected..


----------



## etchel (Oct 31, 2008)

SOLVED...
my ISP just got cable disruptions..
so they need to replace it..


----------

